# Wood for pork loin



## pg77 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi all, I am smoking a pork loin tomorrow. Any suggestions on what wood to use? I was thinking of mixing the cherry and apple. Never mixed 2 fruits before. I usually mix cherry with hickory but am looking for something different. Thx in advance.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 18, 2020)

Cherry or cherry/hickory are my go to for pork.
But I've done cherry/apple several times and it is good, very mild flavor but good.


----------



## pg77 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## normanaj (Apr 18, 2020)

I really like apple/cherry mix with pork loins.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 18, 2020)

I usually do primarily apple with a hit of cherry for the nice  color it adds.  If you want a more pronounced Smokey flavor then as Chile said a hickory / cherry combo is nice.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 18, 2020)

Cherry is one of my favorites. Ive done a mix with cherry and pecan and really liked it.


----------



## pg77 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thx. I think I’ll experiment with mostly apple and add in some cherry


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 18, 2020)

Pecan is my go to for pork, especially when working lean loin cuts.  Apple is my standby if pecan is not available.


----------



## pg77 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## gary s (Apr 18, 2020)

Here in East Texas Pecan, Oak and Hickory   on Pork I like Pecan with some Peach thrown in,

Gary


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 18, 2020)

Cherry and pecan were a very good mix with my last pork loin. I also agree that cherry alone would be excellent. Enjoy that pork loin.
G


----------



## pg77 (Apr 18, 2020)

Pecan and peach is interesting. Gonna have to try that one day


----------



## pg77 (Apr 18, 2020)

Would you go cherry with a bit of apple? I don’t have any pecan. Or apply with a bit of cherry?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 18, 2020)

Here is what 50:50 cherry/hickory can do.





						Frenched Rack of Pork Loin
					

I was going to cook two of these loin racks, but ended up with only one, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/putrid-pork.297074/#post-2078980  The Menu Frenched Rack of Pork Loin Baked Cheesy Mash Mixed Veggies Cream Cheese and Cherry Danish  Frenched Rack of Pork Loin  I love it when I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2020)

pg77 said:


> Hi all, I am smoking a pork loin tomorrow. Any suggestions on what wood to use? I was thinking of mixing the cherry and apple. Never mixed 2 fruits before. I usually mix cherry with hickory but am looking for something different. Thx in advance.




I use Hickory about 95% of the time, because my taste buds only distinguish the strength of the smoke, and not so much the species of wood.
I do like Cherry for a few things, but since I have trouble burning cherry pellets in my AMNPS, the only Cherry I'll use is Cherry Dust.

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 19, 2020)

Just wondering how that pork loin turned out? What did you go with in the end? Take care.

G


----------



## pg77 (Apr 19, 2020)

Came out great. Went with mostly apple and a bit of cherry.  3 hrs on the dot to 145. Juicy and tender. My 10 yr old daughter loved it.  The true test. Rest of family did as well. Thx for all the help.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 19, 2020)

Awesome!

G


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice Job pg !!
Looks Great !
Like.

Bear


----------



## pg77 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thx Bear, appreciate it


----------

